# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Смертельная болезнь

## Oskolki_dushi

Давайте попробуем представить.
Если бы вы узнали, что больны неизлечимой болезнью, то какова была бы ваша реакция?
Радость от того, что скоро всё закончится?
Или, может, проснулось бы желание жить?
И как бы вы провели последние дни (недели, месяцы)?

Понимаю, что вопросы глупые, потому что предугадать реакцию невозможно. Но мне кажется, что честные ответы могут помочь правильно понять, как же вы на самом деле относитесь к жизни и смерти. Ну по крайней мере у меня так.

----------


## Дима_

Утром не хочется жить. А вечером хочется. В понедельник не хочется жить. А в субботу хочется. Сложно это.
Я бы в последний месяц рисовал любимых зверушек. Смотрел бы на них. Живых, мультяшных. Что еще можно делать со зверушками? Думать, что попаду в их мир.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Знаю, что сложно.
Но это потому что сейчас есть разные варианты. А вот если бы их не было...

Про зверушек понравилось. Так не обычно. И в то же время, наверное, правильно.
У меня как-то всё проще получается.

----------


## Freddi

я бы сначала валялся на диване и убивался
а потом пошёл бы в люди дарить добро, незнакомым людям
ибо если знакомым они могут привязаться
а так, перед смертью легче было, зная, что хоть кто-то, благодаря тебе, неделю назад улыбнулся или сказал тебе "спасибо"

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Хорошее решение!
Но так ведь можно поступать и сейчас. Не дожидаясь близости смерти. Как тебе такой вариант?

----------


## Freddi

вот чертяка )
это не то что мне нужно в жизни, лучше станет на время...
а то что мне нужно, я уже просрал и просто боюсь делать (

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Я и не говорю о том, чтобы сделать это смыслом жизни.
Это далеко не каждому подходит. 
Но можно просто жить и при этом сеять вокруг себя добро. Насколько это возможно. Так, чтобы особо не напрягаться. Конечно, этот вариант не идеален, но всё-таки лучше, чем ничего.  Можно ведь просто улыбнуться кому-то, сказать что-то хорошее, оказать не сложную для тебя услугу.  Так ты и добро сделаешь и при этом на душе станет лучше. Проверено  :Smile: 

А что тебе было нужно? И почему ты уверен, что ты это потерял? 
Можешь писать в личку, если хочешь.

----------


## Дима_

Средняя продолжительность жизни - 70 лет. Нам ещё жить 50 лет. Вот и думаем, что делать будем. Мы медленно умираем. Хотя жить месяц или 50 лет - разница колосальная.
Если б мы жили вечно, то есть смысл. Но ведь ведь всё кончится. Значит умершему все равно что будет. Но он оставит после себя что-то хорошее. Значит, мы живем ради следующих поколений?

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Мне не очень нравится этот вариант. Должна же быть какая-то польза и при жизни. И после смерти тоже.
Если так думать, то вообще получается, что можно ничего не делать. Какая разница? Всё равно ты не увидишь результата. Потомки тоже могут не оценить.
В таком случае можно и не жить. 
Вот именно поэтому мне такой расклад и не нравится.
А вообще это противоречие меня преследует постоянно. Но я пытаюсь себя убедить, что могу принести какую-то пользу здесь.

----------


## rbiyks

Oskolki_dushi, а как у вас обстоят дела с верой(неверием) в бога и в жизнь после смерти?

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Oskolki_dushi, а как у вас обстоят дела с верой(неверием) в бога и в жизнь после смерти?


 С верой очень сложно.
Я сейчас в поиске. Но я хочу верить. Иногда получается, иногда нет. Иногда случаются такие ситуации, что реально понимаешь - Бог есть и он помогает. А иногда кажется, что никому нет дела. Особенно когда видишь вокруг только боль и страдание. В общем, все сложно. 
А на счет жизни после смерти - и вообще не знаю. Даже не знаю, чего бы меня больше хотелось. Но если бы была просто пустота - было бы, наверное, проще. Не так страшно. Но зато и смысла было бы меньше.

----------


## rbiyks

По поводу бога у меня идея такая: если он есть, этот факт мало что нам дает, потому что мир - очень большой, а бог - один, и заморачиваться богу по поводу какого-то мелкого микроба не стоит. По крайней мере я бы на месте бога не заморачивался  :Wink:  (не сочтите за манию величия :Wink: ).

О том же, что после смерти - именно в отношении самого себя - у меня для себя есть достаточно полный ответ на вопрос. У меня сейчас нет в этом смысле поиска - для меня всё четко и определенно. Просто мою идею трудно выразить понятным языком. Ну и я тему создал по этому поводу:
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=2438

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Идею поняла. 
Но тогда мне непонятно, зачем вообще всё это нужно? Если Бог не хочет заморачиваться по поводу мелкого микроба, то зачем он вообще создавал людей? И зачем нас так много? Ведь нас действительно много и в масштабе планеты каждый - не более чем микроб. Тогда может ему стоило ограничиться сотней людей, но чтобы они были значимыми?
В общем, как-то немного не логично выходит.

Тему сейчас почитаю. Отвечу там.

----------


## Freddi

может быть, когда была эта сотня значимых людей, стало не интересно за этим наблюдать? подкинули ещё 7 миллиардов

----------


## Mia

> мир - очень большой, а бог - один, и заморачиваться богу по поводу какого-то мелкого микроба не стоит. По крайней мере я бы на месте бога не заморачивался  (не сочтите за манию величия).


 Ну ты даёшь!... :Big Grin:  На то он и Бог, чтобы быть *всемогущим.*... что тогда ему стОит пребывать одновременно в нескольких местах? Вы хоть литературку какую эзотерическую почитайте, если действительно интересуетесь вопросом...Там считается, что Бог пребывает *во всём*, даже в нас с вами  :Wink:

----------


## rbiyks

> Ну ты даёшь!... На то он и Бог, чтобы быть *всемогущим.*


 Ммм, Бог для меня не сверхъестественное понятие. Я не склонен ни чему, даже Богу приписывать сверхъестественное.

----------


## rbiyks

сверхъестественным я называю то, возможность чего грубо противоречит здравому смыслу.... моему внутреннему здравому смыслу.

вообще, причиной появления такого понятия как "сверхъестественное", думаю, является, неправильное, слишком буквальное понимание абстрактных моделей - как абсолютной и непоколебимой истины. всегда нужно иметь в виду, что любая модель - лишь приблизительно описывает действительность, и, с познанием окружающего мира, модели будут обязательно устаревать.

----------


## rbiyks

Ну, во-первых, под Богом ("Всевышним") обычно как раз подразумевают именно "самое высшее в Мире" существо.
Во-вторых, с точки зрения моего внутреннего здравого смысла, я как раз могу понять, как в принципе устроено сознание существа любого уровня: у меня ведь в моем миропонимании нет этих ваших "тонких тел", да "астралов": у меня всё вполне материально.

----------


## rbiyks

с "тонкими телами" модель получается слишком сложной для дальнейшего понимания. то есть я хочу сказать, что вопрос здесь не в терминах: у меня в одной точке может существовать только один конкретный вид материи. в случае же с ТТ, подразумевается, что в одно время в одном месте параллельно существуют две субстанции - нечто "материальное", и нечто "духовное". и связь между ними - непонятна. химическая ли она? электрическая ли? магнитная...

----------


## zoom27

Главное перед смертью поверить в свою страну..Ведь не зря лозунг "Единой России" -"Верим в Россию-верим в себя!".Ведь не важно,что оно там после смерти нас ждет,главное чтобы страна наша продолжала процветать вечно во главе с национальным лидером и партией реальных дел.

----------


## Freddi

чтоза чушь ты сейчас написал?
ты забыл тег [irony]

----------


## U.F.O.

представители партии "сосущие вместе" уже сдесь. скоро они предут за тобой.

----------


## slightly?mad

Реакция? В целом, никакая. "Избавлен от греха, спасибо". Я себя знаю, если что-то накатило бы, то в самый последний момент.
Радость? Нет
Желание жить? Нет
Последние дни? Не жалея себя: "учил" бы всех вежливости вокруг - в автобусе, на дороге, на работе. Лез бы в любое, не касающееся меня дело, если там "несправедливо" и т. д. Меня бесит, когда кто-то кому-то грубит, даже если меня там близко нет. У меня нервы моментально срабатывают (от интонации голоса много зависит). Вот так, по-детски.

----------


## Orsana

А бессмысленно рассуждать о том, что было бы... я видела, как умирала моя бабушка от рака... последние три месяца ее жизни - это было существование между больницей и домом... Ничего бы вы уже в это время не успели, никаких бы дел не закончили, никому добра не сделали, никому бы не отомстили даже... даже поехать куда-то, куда душа тянет, не сможешь - ведь всегда рядом должен быть врач и возможность быстро оказаться в больнице... иначе не просто умрешь, а умрешь очень мучительно...
Да и сил уже при этом ни на что нет, и желаний тоже...
Так это все как-то...

----------


## sora

у меня есть болезнь, правда не смертельная но неизлечимая.

НЕ НАДО шутить с этим. Если хочешь умереть то умри сам, болезнь и боль это не шутки.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> у меня есть болезнь, правда не смертельная но неизлечимая.
> НЕ НАДО шутить с этим. Если хочешь умереть то умри сам, болезнь и боль это не шутки.


 Сочувствую.
Извини, если обидела.
Но я ведь не шучу. И у меня был другой посыл.
Он заключался в том, чтобы те, кто хочет умереть задумались над тем, что есть люди, которым гораздо хуже. И представили бы себя на их месте. И вот тогда, прочувствовав это, мне кажется реально можно изменить своё отношение к смерти. Это во-первых. 
А во-вторых, я хотела напомнить, что делать что-то хорошее нужно уже сейчас, а не тогда, когда уже всё. 
Примерно так.

----------


## zoomal

Я бы впала в аппатию. Ни чего бы не делала и ни с кем бы не разговаривала. Сомневаюсь даже, что нашла бы в себе силы попрощатся с близкими.
Я бы испытавала лишь чувство обреченности и тихого отчаянья. Не могла бы нормально спать из-за боли утраты. Еще месяц и меня не будет...
Боюсь, я не смогу все подробно и понятно описать, но знаете, мне кажется, что я в точности представляю себе как бы это было. Мне однажды преснился такой сон. Но там мне оставались всего сутки. А в конце я узнала, что умрет и моя мама. 
Я проснулась в слезах и невыносимой болью в сердце. Очень долго не могла отойти и до сих пор, когда вспоминаю этот сон, на меня наваливаются все те чувства. :Frown:

----------


## fast007

Я бы просил у Бога прощения. И как верующий больше рассказывал о Боге и о том что Он для нас сделал. А также съездил бы за границу куда-нибудь подальше отдохнуть. Всё было бы отлично, ну немного бы переживал.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Я бы просил у Бога прощения. И как верующий больше рассказывал о Боге и о том что Он для нас сделал. А также съездил бы за границу куда-нибудь подальше отдохнуть. Всё было бы отлично, ну немного бы переживал.


 Удивительно здесь встретить верующего человека.
Но это очень хорошо.
Кстати, начать рассказывать о Боге можно уже сейчас.
Для этого совсем не нужно ждать болезни.

----------


## fast007

Не всегда просто подойти к человеку и начать говорить о Боге. Большинство реагируют не доброжелательно. Они боятся таких людей, странно это как-то, а через общение по интернету я всегда стараюсь говорить.

----------


## Дима_

Я буду счастлив, если у меня появится смертельная болезнь!!!

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Я буду счастлив, если у меня появится смертельная болезнь!!!


 Не думаю.
Будет только хуже.

----------


## sora

> Я буду счастлив, если у меня появится смертельная болезнь!!!


 я бы не хотел оскорблять тебя...
но ты действительно дурак и не понимаешь о чём говоришь.
Бывает тяжело конечно но болезнь и боль это другое. 
Было бы легко если болезнь не мучала а убивала сразу. Но такой болезни нет.
Муки, больницы, лекарства, родственники, боль, страх никто не отменял. 
Легко повесится, очень легко, болезнь это другое.

----------


## Дима_

Да, вы правы! Я сначала написал, а потом подумал!

----------


## Enot

> Легко повесится, очень легко, болезнь это другое.


 Так уж ли легко?...

Надо провести голосование, кто бы что выбрал: СУ или смертельная болезнь.

Я скорее - второе, по причине того, что болезнь не считается грехом.

----------


## Дима_

А почему суицид считается грехом?

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Так уж ли легко?...
> 
> Надо провести голосование, кто бы что выбрал: СУ или смертельная болезнь.
> 
> Я скорее - второе, по причине того, что болезнь не считается грехом.


 Я бы однозначно выбрала суицид. 
Кстати, суицид может и не считаться грехом - если он совершился в результате болезни (например, душевной). Тогда это будет смерть от болезни.
Плюс есть ещё всякие случаи, когда суицид - не грех, а даже наоборот подвиг. 
Но сейчас это редкость, конечно. 
И поэтому в большинстве случаев это всё-таки грех.
Но я почему-то никак не могу к этому привыкнуть. Хотя и пытаюсь добраться до веры...



> А почему суицид считается грехом?


 Потому что человек, совершивший суицид - идет против воли Бога. Он решает, что он сам хозяин своей судьбы и распоряжается ею так, как заблагорассудиться, а не так, как угодно Богу. 
Так же, совершая суицид, человек отказывается от самого ценного подарка - жизни.
Примерно так.
Хотя я, конечно, не спец в этом.

----------


## Дима_

> Потому что человек, совершивший суицид - идет против воли Бога. Он решает, что он сам хозяин своей судьбы и распоряжается ею так, как заблагорассудиться, а не так, как угодно Богу.


 А-а-а, ну для верующих это грех. Для всех остальных - не грех. А если я считаю, что жизнь мне дал не Бог, а мои родители? Что тогда? Кстати, вы сами себе перечите!!! Если Бог решает, жить мне или нет, то если я совершу суицид, значит так Бог захотел. По вашей версии. Он захотел чтоб я умер через суицид. Или просто захотел чтоб меня не стало.



> Так же, совершая суицид, человек отказывается от самого ценного подарка - жизни.


 Я уже получил подарок, попользовался! К тому же, она все равно когда-нибудь закончится!

----------


## Enot

> А почему суицид считается грехом?


 По-мимо того, что уже сказали, суицид считается грехом, потому-что он свершается, чаще всего, из эгоизма. Т. е. человек в этот момент думает только о себе, о том, как ему плохо, и забывает о родителях, близких, друзьях, которые будут страдать после его смерти.

----------


## Дима_

> По-мимо того, что уже сказали, суицид считается грехом, потому-что он свершается, чаще всего, из эгоизма. Т. е. человек в этот момент думает только о себе, о том, как ему плохо, и забывает о родителях, близких, друзьях, которые будут страдать после его смерти.


 Вообще-то все думают только о себе!! Иногда люди думают не только о себе!

----------


## товарищ мышъ

У меня ВИЧ и гепатит С,.Ну смерть ко мне всё ближе и ближе.

----------


## Мила 007

> У меня ВИЧ и гепатит С,.Ну смерть ко мне всё ближе и ближе.


 У меня тоже есть смертельная болезнь, однако ничего в мировоззрении не изменилось. Немного ценности сместились...

----------


## Фрирайдер

Когда я думал, что умру от рака, мне сильно не хотелось сдыхать.

----------


## Мила 007

> Когда я думал, что умру от рака, мне сильно не хотелось сдыхать.


 Ха, у меня тоже были (и иногда прорываются) мысли о суициде, но когда меня один маньяк  решил придушить,  я ему так и дала  :Smile: . Сама чуть не убила, а испугалась и взбесилась так что сил в 10 раз прибавилось... Не дождутся...

----------


## Гражданин

Если бы узнал,что смертельно болен будучи молодым. То думаю однозначно бы расстроился. Как там фраза "я слишком молод и красив чтобы умирать"))  пока что в жизни есть перспективы,возможность реализоваться,встретить свою любовь,понять смысл своего существования,умирать не хочется.

----------


## Гражданин

Товарищ мышъ я тебе сочувствую...
Мила,если не секрет,что за болезнь у тебя?

----------


## Фрирайдер

> Если бы узнал,что смертельно болен будучи молодым. То думаю однозначно бы расстроился.


  Тем не менее ты бы много приобрёл в плане личностного развития. Одно дело размышлять о смерти будучи здоровым и совсем другое понимать, что скоро умрёшь. Можно сказать, я был там, на том свете. Уже начинал смиряться со скорой смертью, прощался с миром. Но диагноз не подтвердился.

----------


## Мила 007

> Если бы узнал,что смертельно болен будучи молодым. То думаю однозначно бы расстроился. Как там фраза "я слишком молод и красив чтобы умирать"))  пока что в жизни есть перспективы,возможность реализоваться,встретить свою любовь,понять смысл своего существования,умирать не хочется.


 Да умирать вообще не хочется в норме ни в каком возрасте, особенно когда ты молод и красив, встретил свою любовь, перспективы уже реализованы, чего-то добился, каждый день новые приколы и улыбки детей, а хотелось бы свою дочу увидеть в свадебном платье. Вообще хочется попробовать жизнь на вкус в разном возрасте, побывать в разных ролях, посмотреть много разных мест и хорошего кино, подышать морским бризом и морозным горным воздухом... Короче, размечталась... Эй, кто не болен и не умирает, идите и смотрите как все вокруг чудесато и интересно!

----------


## Orsana

> Эй, кто не болен и не умирает, идите и смотрите как все вокруг чудесато и интересно!


 И при этом кто-то рядом болен и умирает... Да уж, чудесато и интересно. Да кто из нас вообще может сказать, что он не болен и не умирает? Сегодня ты не болен, а завтра? Меня пример моей бабушки многому научил, а точнее сказать, полностью сломал морально. Еще весной она была здорова и вовсе не собиралась умирать, а 9 сентября ее не стало - рак. Кто тут еще верит, что все мы молоды, здоровы, и долго проживем? Кто абсолютно уверен, что завтра (послезавтра, через месяц, через год) ему не поставят страшный диагноз?
Как вообще можно быть в чем-то уверенным в этом мире? И как можно восхищаться миром, где каждый день от страшных болезней умирает тысячи людей, и чертова медицина ничего, абсолютно ничего не может с этим сделать... Идите и восхищайтесь, нам красивые декорации сделали, чтобы сдохнуть...

----------


## Мила 007

> И при этом кто-то рядом болен и умирает... Да уж, чудесато и интересно. Да кто из нас вообще может сказать, что он не болен и не умирает? Сегодня ты не болен, а завтра? Меня пример моей бабушки многому научил, а точнее сказать, полностью сломал морально. Еще весной она была здорова и вовсе не собиралась умирать, а 9 сентября ее не стало - рак. Кто тут еще верит, что все мы молоды, здоровы, и долго проживем? Кто абсолютно уверен, что завтра (послезавтра, через месяц, через год) ему не поставят страшный диагноз?
> Как вообще можно быть в чем-то уверенным в этом мире? И как можно восхищаться миром, где каждый день от страшных болезней умирает тысячи людей, и чертова медицина ничего, абсолютно ничего не может с этим сделать... Идите и восхищайтесь, нам красивые декорации сделали, чтобы сдохнуть...


 Я тебе сочувствую, но твоя бабушка жизнь прожила и твои этапы взросления наблюдала, а многим и это не по зубам. Да, тысячи людей умирают, но все мы смертны и у всех разный срок, это что ли шокирующая новость? Я обращалась к людям которые сейчас и сегодня молоды, здоровы и живы,  они в отличие от многих способны использовать с наслаждением свое время. А вместо этого сидят тут сайтах суицидников и сопли жуют, а парадокс в том что такие соплежуи себя любимых берегут и как правило долго, со скрипом, но живут. Лет так до 80-90, другим своим пессимизмом на нервы действуют, морально угнетают, плешь проедают, но однако переживают и своих ровесников и детей. Если кому-то удобно ближайшие 50 лет из себя жертву корчить блеща здоровьем  и сидя на попе ровно, то так честно и скажите...

----------


## Дима_

> Посмотреть много разных мест и хорошего кино, подышать морским бризом и морозным горным воздухом...


 Ну так съездите и посмотрите! Денег можно и занять/заработать. Как будете выплачивать долг - другой вопрос. Успешность человека зависит от его действий, умений и насколько он ленив.
Вижу в постах выше сильную зависть, а она порождает другие нехорошие чувства!

----------


## Orsana

> Я тебе сочувствую, но твоя бабушка жизнь прожила и твои этапы взросления наблюдала, а многим и это не по зубам. Да, тысячи людей умирают, но все мы смертны и у всех разный срок, это что ли шокирующая новость? Я обращалась к людям которые сейчас и сегодня молоды, здоровы и живы,  они в отличие от многих способны использовать с наслаждением свое время. А вместо этого сидят тут сайтах суицидников и сопли жуют, а парадокс в том что такие соплежуи себя любимых берегут и как правило долго, со скрипом, но живут. Лет так до 80-90, другим своим пессимизмом на нервы действуют, морально угнетают, плешь проедают, но однако переживают и своих ровесников и детей. Если кому-то удобно ближайшие 50 лет из себя жертву корчить блеща здоровьем  и сидя на попе ровно, то так честно и скажите...


 На сайтах суицидников сидят не от хорошей жизни, не находите? У кого в жизни все прекрасно и замечательно, тот о таких сайтах и знать-то не знает. И кто сейчас живет по 80-90 лет? Единицы. А из нашего поколения мало кто вообще доживет до таких лет - экология херовая, по статистике врачей 90% детей рождается с теми или иными болезнями или патологиями. Доживут эти дети до 90? Вряд ли. 
И еще - мне кажется (может я и ошибаюсь) - большинство приходят на такие сайты не потому, что действительно хотят убить себя, а чтобы пообщаться с такими людьми, которым так же херово в данный момент, как и тебе, и тем самым удержать себя у последней черты, не переступить ее. Хотя не спорю, есть и "показушники" с идиотскими проблемами типа "парень бросил, жить не хочу", но ведь даже из-за такой идиотской проблемы кто-то может выйти в окно... и если такие сайты помогают удержать людей от этого, пусть уж лучше здесь сопли жуют. Я не права?

----------


## Гражданин

Чтобы много не расписывать,скажу что от части с предыдущими двумя людьми по большей части согласен. Мила,в твоем посте уж слишком прослеживается негатив что ли..

----------


## Мила 007

> На сайтах суицидников сидят не от хорошей жизни, не находите? У кого в жизни все прекрасно и замечательно, тот о таких сайтах и знать-то не знает. И кто сейчас живет по 80-90 лет? Единицы. А из нашего поколения мало кто вообще доживет до таких лет - экология херовая, по статистике врачей 90% детей рождается с теми или иными болезнями или патологиями. Доживут эти дети до 90? Вряд ли. 
> И еще - мне кажется (может я и ошибаюсь) - большинство приходят на такие сайты не потому, что действительно хотят убить себя, а чтобы пообщаться с такими людьми, которым так же херово в данный момент, как и тебе, и тем самым удержать себя у последней черты, не переступить ее. Хотя не спорю, есть и "показушники" с идиотскими проблемами типа "парень бросил, жить не хочу", но ведь даже из-за такой идиотской проблемы кто-то может выйти в окно... и если такие сайты помогают удержать людей от этого, пусть уж лучше здесь сопли жуют. Я не права?


 Природа мудра и регулирует численность видов независимо от достижений науки, сейчас экология плохая, а когда-то новорожденные в родах умирали  от того что считалось ересью акушеркам мыть руки. Да и несмотря на все отрицательные эмоции нельзя не признать что продолжительность жизни значительно возросла и падать не собирается. Что касается пользы от сайтов, то все это ой как неоднозначно, ибо на таких сайтах такие старые козлы как Лурье набирают к себе молодых суицидников снабжают их водкой и забавляются глядя на их смерть. А еще кто-то и финансирует эту мерзость. Да и посадить нескольких су в одну квартиру, через неделю все перевешаются. Подпитывают друг друга негативом, подначивают, помогают решиться, еще и коллективно умирают. Все это на наших глазах происходит на сайтах. Может кому-то помогает, но такая вещь как эндогенная депрессия лечится только медикаментами...

----------


## Мила 007

> Ну так съездите и посмотрите! Денег можно и занять/заработать. Как будете выплачивать долг - другой вопрос. Успешность человека зависит от его действий, умений и насколько он ленив.
> Вижу в постах выше сильную зависть, а она порождает другие нехорошие чувства!


 Точно, ты очень проницателен - зависть. Как бы я хотела сидеть и жалеть себя, потому что рост у меня не 180см как модно, Бред Питт никогда не будет моим, сиськи не как у Семенович, губы не как у Джоли, а еще в 7 лет меня разлюбил одноклассник. Ужоссс! Не думала что мои посты меня как дуру характеризуют.
 "Не завидуй тому ко силен и богат, за рассветом всегда наступает закат. С этой жизнью короткой и равною вздоху, обращайся,  как с данной тебе напрокат."
Вот Омару Хайяму я действительно завидую, ибо не могу так складно и доступно широким массам излагать свои мысли.
Так вот, вернемся к нашим баранам. Мой социальный статус вполне позволяет мне несколько раз в год побывать и в горах, и на море.Многие вещи я не могу себе позволить по состоянию здоровья или из-за ограниченного лимита времени...

----------


## Мила 007

> Чтобы много не расписывать,скажу что от части с предыдущими двумя людьми по большей части согласен. Мила,в твоем посте уж слишком прослеживается негатив что ли..


 Гы, меня уже давно сложно вывеси из себя. Негатив без негатива. Иногда из жалости можно розовые слюни пускать, а иногда и сказать:"Соберись тряпка!" В каждом случае индивидуально. А ты бы как отреагировал если бы увидел пост:"Хочу деньги отложенные родителями потратить на наркоту и шлюх."" Вау! Молодца!
 Друзья мои, хватит жалеть себя, от этого личность деградирует.

----------


## Orsana

> Природа мудра и регулирует численность видов независимо от достижений науки, сейчас экология плохая, а когда-то новорожденные в родах умирали  от того что считалось ересью акушеркам мыть руки. Да и несмотря на все отрицательные эмоции нельзя не признать что продолжительность жизни значительно возросла и падать не собирается. Что касается пользы от сайтов, то все это ой как неоднозначно, ибо на таких сайтах такие старые козлы как Лурье набирают к себе молодых суицидников снабжают их водкой и забавляются глядя на их смерть. А еще кто-то и финансирует эту мерзость. Да и посадить нескольких су в одну квартиру, через неделю все перевешаются. Подпитывают друг друга негативом, подначивают, помогают решиться, еще и коллективно умирают. Все это на наших глазах происходит на сайтах. Может кому-то помогает, но такая вещь как эндогенная депрессия лечится только медикаментами...


 Раз уж речь зашла о природе, то природа заботится о видах, но не об отдельных особях. Грубо говоря, природе нас***ть, выживет или нет конкретная особь вида Homo Sapiens (да и любого другого вида), и если не выживет, большой беды для природы от этого не будет. Естественный отбор подразумевает высокую степень гибели особей, не удовлетворяющих жестким природным "стандартам". 
Но человек уже давно живет не по природным законам, так что природа здесь не совсем понятно, каким боком. И экология плохая благодаря человеку все таки. 
Видите ли какая штука, продолжительность жизни в целом выросла, это факт, но это никаким образом не может служить утешением для человека, чей близкий, родной человек "не вписался" в статистику и ушел слишком рано. Даже если таких людей всего 1% - для кого-то этот 1% - это все 100% - родной и любимый человек. Так к чему эти пространные рассуждения о выросшей продолжительности жизни? И между тем, точно также как и 100, как и 200 лет назад, медицина все так же бессильна перед онкологией - и что мне с того, что кто-то там дожил до 100 лет, если мою бабушку с 4-й степенью рака просто отправили домой умирать - медицина здесь видите ли, бессильна, будь она проклята. 
Что до сайтов - то ведь и Вы зачем-то же сюда добрались, верно? И уж наверное, не затем, чтобы участвовать в  массовом суициде?

----------


## Dalia

> И при этом кто-то рядом болен и умирает... Да уж, чудесато и интересно. Да кто из нас вообще может сказать, что он не болен и не умирает? Сегодня ты не болен, а завтра? Меня пример моей бабушки многому научил, а точнее сказать, полностью сломал морально. Еще весной она была здорова и вовсе не собиралась умирать, а 9 сентября ее не стало - рак. Кто тут еще верит, что все мы молоды, здоровы, и долго проживем? Кто абсолютно уверен, что завтра (послезавтра, через месяц, через год) ему не поставят страшный диагноз?
> Как вообще можно быть в чем-то уверенным в этом мире? И как можно восхищаться миром, где каждый день от страшных болезней умирает тысячи людей, и чертова медицина ничего, абсолютно ничего не может с этим сделать... Идите и восхищайтесь, нам красивые декорации сделали, чтобы сдохнуть...


 У моей мамы рак. После операции месяц пролежала в больнице, я все это время провела у ее койки. Но лечить поздно. Осталось 2-5 лет. А мы всей семьей делаем вид что это случилось не с нами. Страшно... Не знаю как мы с отцом будем одни((

----------


## Orsana

> У моей мамы рак. После операции месяц пролежала в больнице, я все это время провела у ее койки. Но лечить поздно. Осталось 2-5 лет. А мы всей семьей делаем вид что это случилось не с нами. Страшно... Не знаю как мы с отцом будем одни((


 Боже мой, глубоко соболезную... мы с бабушкой уже прошли этот путь до конца, только у нас все было намного быстрее - от момента постановки диагноза и до смерти всего 3 месяца. Ее даже не лечили толком - сказали, безнадежно, она уже умирает. И выписали домой из больницы - умирать.
У вас еще от 2 до 5 лет - поверьте, это не так уж мало! И если дают такой срок, то может быть, еще не все потеряно, и может быть, она проживет гораздо дольше - ведь у вас не терминальная стадия, насколько я понимаю? Знаю случаи, когда люди с раком живут по 10-15 лет... искренне желаю Вашей мамочке здоровья, пусть с ней случится чудо и она поправится... Удачи Вам и держитесь!!! 
Во всяком случае, эти 2-5 лет - это все-таки время, чтобы быть с ней, и чтобы попытаться побороться за нее. Отказываются лечить в одном месте - попробуйте обратиться в другое. Может быть, попробовать обратиться за границу?
Удачи и сил Вам!

----------


## Дима_

Чем больше клеток неправильно разделились, тем меньше шансов на выздоровление. Им не прикажешь делиться так, как надо. Остановишь одних, другие станут делиться не так. Если удалить пораженный орган, деление остановиться и не передасться на другие органы, но если это жизненноважный орган... Остается только искуственный орган, но это дорого, насколько я знаю. Есть еще химиотерапия. Она убьет всё. Рак убьет. Но и всё остальное тоже...

----------


## Dalia

> Во всяком случае, эти 2-5 лет - это все-таки время, чтобы быть с ней, и чтобы попытаться побороться за нее. Отказываются лечить в одном месте - попробуйте обратиться в другое. Может быть, попробовать обратиться за границу?
> Удачи и сил Вам!


 Спасибо! Но насчет химиотерапии и таблеток сказали что уже поздно. Раковые опухоли удалили в двух местах, операции дали еще больше осложнений, - заражение уже не остановить. Маме моей уже 51 год - здоровье слабое... А я учусь в 11 классе, поступать буду в университет в другом городе, отец работает на Ямале - как я могу оставить ее одну? Она говорит что все это глупости и она справится, а мне учиться надо, но я же знаю, что она одна не сможет... 
Я думала 4 года назад, что у меня черная полоса в жизни.. Нет, тогда была белая, а вот сейчас черная.

----------


## Гражданин

Сочувствую

----------


## Мила 007

> Раз уж речь зашла о природе, то природа заботится о видах, но не об отдельных особях. Грубо говоря, природе нас***ть, выживет или нет конкретная особь вида Homo Sapiens (да и любого другого вида), и если не выживет, большой беды для природы от этого не будет. Естественный отбор подразумевает высокую степень гибели особей, не удовлетворяющих жестким природным "стандартам". 
> Но человек уже давно живет не по природным законам, так что природа здесь не совсем понятно, каким боком. И экология плохая благодаря человеку все таки. 
> Видите ли какая штука, продолжительность жизни в целом выросла, это факт, но это никаким образом не может служить утешением для человека, чей близкий, родной человек "не вписался" в статистику и ушел слишком рано. Даже если таких людей всего 1% - для кого-то этот 1% - это все 100% - родной и любимый человек. Так к чему эти пространные рассуждения о выросшей продолжительности жизни? И между тем, точно также как и 100, как и 200 лет назад, медицина все так же бессильна перед онкологией - и что мне с того, что кто-то там дожил до 100 лет, если мою бабушку с 4-й степенью рака просто отправили домой умирать - медицина здесь видите ли, бессильна, будь она проклята. 
> Что до сайтов - то ведь и Вы зачем-то же сюда добрались, верно? И уж наверное, не затем, чтобы участвовать в  массовом суициде?


 Я когда-то отучилась в институте антибиотиков в Москве и общаясь с разными учеными и практикующими врачами пришла к выводу - что в схватке человек-природа, однозначно лидирует природа.. Мы уже можем справиться с туберкулезом, пневмонией, а им на смену пришли рак, спид, гепатит и пр. На каждую нашу атаку природа отвечает более сильным ударом. То что человек живет не по законам природы, вообще наивно утверждать... Например подсознательное отторжение гомосексуализма большинством людей, говорит о том что люди ощущают бесперспективность гей пар для своего вида. Хотя мы же теперь такие современные, такие демократичные и гуманные... А как народ шарахается от вич-инфицированных, хотя понимает что риск заражения почти исключен, но таких больных и за живых то уже не считают и потомство здоровое они с меньшей вероятностью произведут. А как самцов тянет к молодым и красивым самкам? Да можно бесконечно перечислять...
Что касается пространных рассуждений о продолжительности жизни, то ты же рассуждаешь о том что _весь мир дерьмо_ (примерно цитирую).
Что касается отдельных особей, то я в свои 29 лет давно нахожусь в природном списке на утилизацию. И значит имею полное право возненавидеть весь мир (почему именно я страдаю?) и сидеть рыдать всю оставшуюся жизнь. Но кому позвольте от этого легче будет? Моим родителям (которые не подозревают о диагнозе), или моим детям для которых я сейчас главная поддержка и источник любви в этом мире? Повторяюсь, хватит о себе так много думать, другим в 1000 раз хуже. 
Что касается сайтов, то я то кошка жизнью побитая, а вот молодежь которая сюда суется с нежной психикой и бушующими гормонами, благодатная почва для непорядочных, больных или попросту глупых людей.

----------


## Orsana

> Спасибо! Но насчет химиотерапии и таблеток сказали что уже поздно. Раковые опухоли удалили в двух местах, операции дали еще больше осложнений, - заражение уже не остановить. Маме моей уже 51 год - здоровье слабое... А я учусь в 11 классе, поступать буду в университет в другом городе, отец работает на Ямале - как я могу оставить ее одну? Она говорит что все это глупости и она справится, а мне учиться надо, но я же знаю, что она одна не сможет... 
> Я думала 4 года назад, что у меня черная полоса в жизни.. Нет, тогда была белая, а вот сейчас черная.


 Что тут сказать - держитесь! Соболезную...
А вот давайте-ка я вам вот такую ссылочку дам, может это вам как-то поможет: http://pesiq.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4779
Там у женщины муж и дочь оба больны раком, наши врачи бессильно разводят руками - но они борются, уже больше года, лечатся в Германии, насколько я поняла... Может все-таки есть шанс у вашей мамочки? Попробуйте пообщаться на онкофорумах, может там чем-то помогут... Все-таки... Господи, как же я вас понимаю, все, кто столкнулся с такой бедой, понимают друг друга, наверное... Здоровья вашей мамочке, и сил вам, что тут еще скажешь...

----------


## Orsana

> Я когда-то отучилась в институте антибиотиков в Москве и общаясь с разными учеными и практикующими врачами пришла к выводу - что в схватке человек-природа, однозначно лидирует природа.. Мы уже можем справиться с туберкулезом, пневмонией, а им на смену пришли рак, спид, гепатит и пр. На каждую нашу атаку природа отвечает более сильным ударом.


 Ну,  в общем и целом, да... Но вот что такое природа вообще? Это же не какое-то одушевленное существо, это просто окружающая среда, все, что создано не руками человека. И если человек сам засрал свою среду обитания - то причем здесь некая абстрактная "природа"?
И потом, если рак, гепатит - это то, от чего никак не уберечься, можно только надеяться, что тебя это обойдет стороной, то от заражения СПИДом уберечься довольно легко, и в 99% случаев в своем заражении СПИДом человек виноват сам (не беру редкие исключения, когда, допустим, заражают в больнице при переливании крови - это исключение все-таки). И причем здесь опять-таки природа?



> То что человек живет не по законам природы, вообще наивно утверждать... Например подсознательное отторжение гомосексуализма большинством людей, говорит о том что люди ощущают бесперспективность гей пар для своего вида. Хотя мы же теперь такие современные, такие демократичные и гуманные... А как народ шарахается от вич-инфицированных, хотя понимает что риск заражения почти исключен, но таких больных и за живых то уже не считают и потомство здоровое они с меньшей вероятностью произведут. А как самцов тянет к молодым и красивым самкам? Да можно бесконечно перечислять...


 Не путайте инстинктивные реакции, безусловно, сохранившиеся у человека, инстинктивное поведение, как и вообще все физиологические функции человеческого организма ничем не отличаются от таковых у животных. Но человек давно исключил себя из сферы действия естественного отбора (медицина спасает слабых, больных детей, которые в природе непременно погибли бы), пищевых цепочек биосферы (человека не едят хищники, и сам он ест специально разводимых животных, а не тех, что живут в природе), вообще вся жизнь современного цивилизованного человека имеет мало общего с жизнью первобытного дикаря, он природу-то видит раз в год - на даче. 



> Что касается пространных рассуждений о продолжительности жизни, то ты же рассуждаешь о том что _весь мир дерьмо_ (примерно цитирую).


 Ну, не весь. Но почти. И это не пространные рассуждения,  а вопрос личного восприятия, с которым можно соглашаться или не соглашаться. 



> Что касается отдельных особей, то я в свои 29 лет давно нахожусь в природном списке на утилизацию. И значит имею полное право возненавидеть весь мир (почему именно я страдаю?) и сидеть рыдать всю оставшуюся жизнь. Но кому позвольте от этого легче будет? Моим родителям (которые не подозревают о диагнозе), или моим детям для которых я сейчас главная поддержка и источник любви в этом мире? Повторяюсь, хватит о себе так много думать, другим в 1000 раз хуже. 
> Что касается сайтов, то я то кошка жизнью побитая, а вот молодежь которая сюда суется с нежной психикой и бушующими гормонами, благодатная почва для непорядочных, больных или попросту глупых людей.


 А еще в Африке дети голодают. И что? Чем мы тут вообще все занимаемся, как не жалеем себя? А почему нельзя пожалеть себя, в конце-то концов? Да, кому-то в 1000 раз хуже, но я ничем не могу помочь этим людям. Как и мне уже никто не может помочь в моей беде. Что вы сказать-то хотели этим сообщением? Что мир прекрасен и удивителен? Видите ли, человек (и любое живое существо) изначально настроено именно на такое восприятие мира, и если что-то привело его к обратному убеждению, то видимо, была серьезная причина, и бесполезно ему доказывать обратное.

----------


## Дима_

> Еще весной она была здорова и вовсе не собиралась умирать, а 9 сентября ее не стало - рак.


 Если ничего не нашли, это не значит что была здорова! Может у неё болезнь год была, но никто не замечал.



> Кто тут еще верит, что все мы молоды, здоровы, и долго проживем? Кто абсолютно уверен, что завтра (послезавтра, через месяц, через год) ему не поставят страшный диагноз?


 Я уверен!



> медицина здесь видите ли, бессильна, будь она проклята.


 Медицина то чем виновата???Блядство в том и заключается, что рак ,когда он маленький его вылечить можно, но вот как обнаружить...

----------


## Dalia

> Что тут сказать - держитесь! Соболезную...
> А вот давайте-ка я вам вот такую ссылочку дам, может это вам как-то поможет: http://pesiq.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4779
> Там у женщины муж и дочь оба больны раком, наши врачи бессильно разводят руками - но они борются, уже больше года, лечатся в Германии, насколько я поняла... Может все-таки есть шанс у вашей мамочки? Попробуйте пообщаться на онкофорумах, может там чем-то помогут... Все-таки... Господи, как же я вас понимаю, все, кто столкнулся с такой бедой, понимают друг друга, наверное... Здоровья вашей мамочке, и сил вам, что тут еще скажешь...


 Да, на каждого человека по несчастью. Остается только терпеть и помогать друг другу. Спасибо вам за поддержку!

----------


## Orsana

> Если ничего не нашли, это не значит что была здорова! Может у неё болезнь год была, но никто не замечал.


 Да, скорее всего так, но КАК это можно было обнаружить, если не было абсолютно никаких симптомов? У нее ничего не болело, она была бодрая, живая, активная. Как можно было ЭТО обнаружить, если не было ни малейших признаков болезни? А когда появились - оказалось, что уже слишком поздно. 



> Я уверен!


 Ну-ну... рада за вас...



> Медицина то чем виновата???Блядство в том и заключается, что рак ,когда он маленький его вылечить можно, но вот как обнаружить...


 Бл***во в том, что с 4-й степенью выписывают домой - умирать. Даже не пытаются лечить, вообще. Нам даже не предлагали ни химиотерапию, ни операции - сказали, все поздно. То есть вся наша сраная медицина перед 4-й степенью рака - ничто, ноль без палочки. И еще такое отношение - чего мол, с ней возиться, все равно умрет. Когда мы пытались спрашивать, можно ли хоть что-нибудь еще сделать, на нас смотрели, как на идиотов - вы что, мол, не понимаете??? Это для нас она - близкий, родной человек, а для них - безнадежный пациент, один из тысяч и тысяч, и еще родственники, как досадная помеха, которые никак не хотят поверить, что все безнадежно...

----------


## Дима_

Не пришло то время, когда медицина будет лечить рак 4 степени. Это тоже самое, как 200 лет назад человека с пораженной брюшной полостью нельзя было спасти. И медики тут никак не виноваты! Все что они смогли изобрести - они сделали.

----------


## Мила 007

Бл***во в том, что с 4-й степенью выписывают домой - умирать. Даже не пытаются лечить, вообще. Нам даже не предлагали ни химиотерапию, ни операции - сказали, все поздно. То есть вся наша сраная медицина перед 4-й степенью рака - ничто, ноль без палочки. И еще такое отношение - чего мол, с ней возиться, все равно умрет. Когда мы пытались спрашивать, можно ли хоть что-нибудь еще сделать, на нас смотрели, как на идиотов - вы что, мол, не понимаете??? Это для нас она - близкий, родной человек, а для них - безнадежный пациент, один из тысяч и тысяч, и еще родственники, как досадная помеха, которые никак не хотят поверить, что все безнадежно...[/QUOTE]
Это уже либо параноидальные настроения, либо обычная безграмотность. Зачем страдающему человеку усиливать страдания путем применения бесполезной и болезненной химиотерапии, и бесперспективного извлечения пораженных органов? Ты осознаешь что такое давать измученному организму наркоз и по частям раз месяц вырезать куски тела? Это все равно что человеку голову отрезать, а бл..ские врачи не смогут ее пришить...

----------


## Orsana

> Это уже либо параноидальные настроения, либо обычная безграмотность. Зачем страдающему человеку усиливать страдания путем применения бесполезной и болезненной химиотерапии, и бесперспективного извлечения пораженных органов? Ты осознаешь что такое давать измученному организму наркоз и по частям раз месяц вырезать куски тела? Это все равно что человеку голову отрезать, а бл..ские врачи не смогут ее пришить...


 Послушайте, мы с вами вроде на брудершафт не пили, и на "ты" не переходили, вам так не кажется? 
А насчет всего остального, так я о том и говорю - чего стоит вся наша медицина, если столько лет бьются над проблемой лечения рака, и все равно до сих пор этот диагноз - приговор?
И еще потрясает отношение в больнице к таким людям - бабушке ставили капельницы (у нее периодически были ухудшения и последние 3 месяца она жила между больницей и домом) - и там была медсестра, у которой простите, руки и ж... она делала их очень болезненно и никогда не попадала в вену сразу, у бабушки все руки были в синяках... она просила ее - чтобы та делала поаккуратнее, а эта овца заявляла - "ах так, в таком случае я вообще не буду вам ничего делать".
Завтра 40 дней, простите...

----------


## Дима_

Не пользуйтесь услугами медицины, если она ничего не стоит. Вы сами так сказали. Медицина очень много может.

----------


## Мила 007

[QUOTE=Orsana;73827]Ну,  в общем и целом, да... Но вот что такое природа вообще? Это же не какое-то одушевленное существо, это просто окружающая среда, все, что создано не руками человека. И если человек сам засрал свою среду обитания - то причем здесь некая абстрактная "природа"?
И потом, если рак, гепатит - это то, от чего никак не уберечься, можно только надеяться, что тебя это обойдет стороной, то от заражения СПИДом уберечься довольно легко, и в 99% случаев в своем заражении СПИДом человек виноват сам (не беру редкие исключения, когда, допустим, заражают в больнице при переливании крови - это исключение все-таки). И причем здесь опять-таки природа?

Не путайте инстинктивные реакции, безусловно, сохранившиеся у человека, инстинктивное поведение, как и вообще все физиологические функции человеческого организма ничем не отличаются от таковых у животных. Но человек давно исключил себя из сферы действия естественного отбора (медицина спасает слабых, больных детей, которые в природе непременно погибли бы), пищевых цепочек биосферы (человека не едят хищники, и сам он ест специально разводимых животных, а не тех, что живут в природе), вообще вся жизнь современного цивилизованного человека имеет мало общего с жизнью первобытного дикаря, он природу-то видит раз в год - на даче. 

Ну, не весь. Но почти. И это не пространные рассуждения,  а вопрос личного восприятия, с которым можно соглашаться или не соглашаться. 

А еще в Африке дети голодают. И что? Чем мы тут вообще все занимаемся, как не жалеем себя? А почему нельзя пожалеть себя, в конце-то концов? Да, кому-то в 1000 раз хуже, но я ничем не могу помочь этим людям. Как и мне уже никто не может помочь в моей беде. Что вы сказать-то хотели этим сообщением? Что мир прекрасен и удивителен? Видите ли, человек (и любое живое существо) изначально настроено именно на такое восприятие мира, и если что-то привело его к обратному убеждению, то видимо, была серьезная причина, и бесполезно ему доказывать обратное.[/QUOT

Что бы обсуждать проблему оппоненты должны быть одного уровня образования и иметь хоть какой-то соответствующий профессиональный опыт. Ты вполне можешь превосходить меня в других вопросах, но биология, пат.анатомия и медицина - явно не твоя стезя. Любой пример навскидку, гепС и спид шагают вместе по путям передачи. У наркоманов зачастую в анализах ГепС + спид. И если 10 подопытным ввести в кровь, кровь носителя,   то гепатитом В заболеют - 8 из 10, гепатитом - С 6 из 10, спидом - половина. Кто там у тебя сам виноват? Наверно виноваты те, у кого входные ворота при попадании инфекции не блокируют ее. А то некоторые ширяются по 10 лет общими иглами и никакого спида, а у кого-то муж один раз по пьянке загулял, жена от мужа заразилась, а их ребенок уже со спидом родился. Вот все трое пусть и отдуваются. Чего за максимализм такой?

Далее, природа для меня единая саморегулирующаяся система (самое примитивное определение) и природа при заболеваниях очень причем. Читаем что такое геном, и про входные ворота выше. Все это заложено природой и хоть тресни - сам не изменишь.

Что-то там про инстинктивные реакции, привожу более доступный пример влияния природы на организм человека сидящего в московском офисе и видящего природу по телевизору. Почему 200 лет назад близоруких почти не было, а сейчас маленькие дети в очках, не говорю про огромное количество взрослых? А потому, что мы давно не высматриваем дичь в лесу, не ищем ягодки под кустами,  а при использовании органов зрения в даль не смотрим, а таращимся в ноутбуки, телефоны, телевизоры. Да не нужно в 21 веке такое хорошее зрение, как это природа догадалась его у нас изменить?

Далее по пунктам, пожалеть себя можно и нужно, как и поругать. Но впадать в крайности, это уже к психотерапевту...

То что ты не можешь помочь другим людям, чисто твое личное предпочтение. Отец моих  детей, раз в три месяца покупает ПК детям больным ДЦП, они теперь  могут с нами свобоно обсуждать проблемы, учиться, зарабатывать.  Можно еще меньше вложений делать и кому-то от этого ооочень полегчает.

А доказывать я ничего не собираюсь,  просто надеюсь что хоть один человек прочитав мои посты, задумается, а все ли у него так плохо, что нужно резать вены или ненавидеть весь мир?

----------


## Dalia

> А насчет всего остального, так я о том и говорю - чего стоит вся наша медицина, если столько лет бьются над проблемой лечения рака, и все равно до сих пор этот диагноз - приговор?


 Потому что мед.образование у нас все платное и врачами становятся люди, которые не знают с какой стороны сердце находится. Я знакома с очень многими ребятами из мед.университетов, и большинство из них строение человека толком не знают. Я когда смотрю на них, думаю что лучше помереть, чем попасть к ним в руки.



> И еще потрясает отношение в больнице к таким людям - бабушке ставили капельницы (у нее периодически были ухудшения и последние 3 месяца она жила между больницей и домом) - и там была медсестра, у которой простите, руки и ж... она делала их очень болезненно и никогда не попадала в вену сразу, у бабушки все руки были в синяках... она просила ее - чтобы та делала поаккуратнее, а эта овца заявляла - "ах так, в таком случае я вообще не буду вам ничего делать".


 Когда моя мама лежала в больнице, то капельницу никто вообще не ставил. Я сама разобралась что и как, и ставила капельницы всем на этом отделении. Мед.сестры просто целыми днями чаи распивали. И это ведь было не в бесплатной больнице! За операции мы отдали ооочень много денег. А прооперировали - стало хуже. Они даже швы наложили наперекосяк, а внутри зашили вообще обычными нитками, из-за них теперь и осложнения! И за что мы платили столько денег, да еще и в карман каждому врачу давали?

----------


## Orsana

[QUOTE=Мила 007;73912]


> Что бы обсуждать проблему оппоненты должны быть одного уровня образования и иметь хоть какой-то соответствующий профессиональный опыт. Ты вполне можешь превосходить меня в других вопросах, но биология, пат.анатомия и медицина - явно не твоя стезя. Любой пример навскидку, гепС и спид шагают вместе по путям передачи. У наркоманов зачастую в анализах ГепС + спид. И если 10 подопытным ввести в кровь, кровь носителя,   то гепатитом В заболеют - 8 из 10, гепатитом - С 6 из 10, спидом - половина. Кто там у тебя сам виноват? Наверно виноваты те, у кого входные ворота при попадании инфекции не блокируют ее. А то некоторые ширяются по 10 лет общими иглами и никакого спида, а у кого-то муж один раз по пьянке загулял, жена от мужа заразилась, а их ребенок уже со спидом родился. Вот все трое пусть и отдуваются. Чего за максимализм такой?
> 
> Далее, природа для меня единая саморегулирующаяся система (самое примитивное определение) и природа при заболеваниях очень причем. Читаем что такое геном, и про входные ворота выше. Все это заложено природой и хоть тресни - сам не изменишь.
> 
> Что-то там про инстинктивные реакции, привожу более доступный пример влияния природы на организм человека сидящего в московском офисе и видящего природу по телевизору. Почему 200 лет назад близоруких почти не было, а сейчас маленькие дети в очках, не говорю про огромное количество взрослых? А потому, что мы давно не высматриваем дичь в лесу, не ищем ягодки под кустами,  а при использовании органов зрения в даль не смотрим, а таращимся в ноутбуки, телефоны, телевизоры. Да не нужно в 21 веке такое хорошее зрение, как это природа догадалась его у нас изменить?
> 
> Далее по пунктам, пожалеть себя можно и нужно, как и поругать. Но впадать в крайности, это уже к психотерапевту...
> 
> То что ты не можешь помочь другим людям, чисто твое личное предпочтение. Отец моих  детей, раз в три месяца покупает ПК детям больным ДЦП, они теперь  могут с нами свобоно обсуждать проблемы, учиться, зарабатывать.  Можно еще меньше вложений делать и кому-то от этого ооочень полегчает.
> ...


 ОК, раз ТЫ хочешь разговаривать на таком уровне - твое дело. Вот только не тебе судить, где чья стезя. Вот ты сама и пишешь про наркоманов, "муж загулял" - кто этих людей заставлял заниматься этим дерьмом? Они сами выбрали такой путь, прекрасно зная, чем рискуют, информации про СПИД сейчас море и куча возможностей избежать заражения - не сравнивай наркоманов и мужиков, бегающих на бл***дки с раковыми больными, которые уж точно никак не могли ни предвидеть, ни избежать своей болезни. 
Что такое геном я знаю. И что такое наследственная предрасположенность тоже. Но избежать заражения СПИДом - легко, избежать заболевания раком - невозможно, его нельзя ни предвидеть, ни предотвратить, не сваливай все в одну кучу. 
Ты правда думаешь, что природа "догадалась" изменить зрение? ты еще будешь мне после этого про какую-то стезю говорить? Просто по той простой причине, что "мы давно не высматриваем дичь в лесу, не ищем ягодки под кустами" - нет естественного отбора на хорошее зрение. Грубо говоря, размножаются люди и с хорошим зрением, и с плохим, и признак, который в природе был бы "фактором отбраковки" - плохое зрение - в условиях человеческой цивилизации вообще не является критерием отбора. А то что ты пишешь, это бредовый ламаркизм, в таком случае плохое зрение было бы у всех. К твоему сведению - у меня 100% зрение. 
А почитав твои посты, скажи, с какой это стати кто-то задумается "а все ли у него так плохо, что нужно резать вены или ненавидеть весь мир?" В твоих постах нет ни позитива, ни каких-то конструктивных мыслей, только бесконечное самолюбование, самокрасование и зашкаливающее ЧСВ.

----------


## Orsana

> Потому что мед.образование у нас все платное и врачами становятся люди, которые не знают с какой стороны сердце находится. Я знакома с очень многими ребятами из мед.университетов, и большинство из них строение человека толком не знают. Я когда смотрю на них, думаю что лучше помереть, чем попасть к ним в руки.
> 
> Когда моя мама лежала в больнице, то капельницу никто вообще не ставил. Я сама разобралась что и как, и ставила капельницы всем на этом отделении. Мед.сестры просто целыми днями чаи распивали. И это ведь было не в бесплатной больнице! За операции мы отдали ооочень много денег. А прооперировали - стало хуже. Они даже швы наложили наперекосяк, а внутри зашили вообще обычными нитками, из-за них теперь и осложнения! И за что мы платили столько денег, да еще и в карман каждому врачу давали?


 Да, все так. И медицина сейчас - выгодное занятие, в итоге туда идут не те, у кого действительно призвание к этому, а все кому не лень... Мы тоже давали "на лапу", сейчас думаю - за что? А там видите ли, так принято, они откровенно намекали, что нужно дать, хотя больница была бесплатная, и по всем отзывам, очень хорошая... если в "очень хорошей" больнице все так, то что же в "не очень" хороших? 
Я только думаю - ведь проводятся сотни и тысячи исследований по раку, сколько раз уже писали о новых и действенных способах лечения - а воз и ныне там, куда все это бесследно уходит?

----------


## Мила 007

[QUOTE=Orsana;73923]


> ОК, раз ТЫ хочешь разговаривать на таком уровне - твое дело. Вот только не тебе судить, где чья стезя. Вот ты сама и пишешь про наркоманов, "муж загулял" - кто этих людей заставлял заниматься этим дерьмом? Они сами выбрали такой путь, прекрасно зная, чем рискуют, информации про СПИД сейчас море и куча возможностей избежать заражения - не сравнивай наркоманов и мужиков, бегающих на бл***дки с раковыми больными, которые уж точно никак не могли ни предвидеть, ни избежать своей болезни. 
> Что такое геном я знаю. И что такое наследственная предрасположенность тоже. Но избежать заражения СПИДом - легко, избежать заболевания раком - невозможно, его нельзя ни предвидеть, ни предотвратить, не сваливай все в одну кучу. 
> Ты правда думаешь, что природа "догадалась" изменить зрение? ты еще будешь мне после этого про какую-то стезю говорить? Просто по той простой причине, что "мы давно не высматриваем дичь в лесу, не ищем ягодки под кустами" - нет естественного отбора на хорошее зрение. Грубо говоря, размножаются люди и с хорошим зрением, и с плохим, и признак, который в природе был бы "фактором отбраковки" - плохое зрение - в условиях человеческой цивилизации вообще не является критерием отбора. А то что ты пишешь, это бредовый ламаркизм, в таком случае плохое зрение было бы у всех. К твоему сведению - у меня 100% зрение. 
> А почитав твои посты, скажи, с какой это стати кто-то задумается "а все ли у него так плохо, что нужно резать вены или ненавидеть весь мир?" В твоих постах нет ни позитива, ни каких-то конструктивных мыслей, только бесконечное самолюбование, самокрасование и зашкаливающее ЧСВ.


 Откуда столько злобы-то? У тебя проблемы с образованием, так насколько помню не моя на то вина. Почему в качестве аргументов используется переход на личности, оценка надуманных тобою же моих внутренних качеств? Я так понимаю, что вразумительных и подкрепленных наукой ответов я не дождусь... А переход на площадную брань меня не интересует. Прости, если чем-то задела твои чувства, не буду дальше тебя раздражать. Удачи.

----------


## Orsana

[QUOTE=Мила 007;73929]


> Откуда столько злобы-то? У тебя проблемы с образованием, так насколько помню не моя на то вина. Почему в качестве аргументов используется переход на личности, оценка надуманных тобою же моих внутренних качеств? Я так понимаю, что вразумительных и подкрепленных наукой ответов я не дождусь... А переход на площадную брань меня не интересует. Прости, если чем-то задела твои чувства, не буду дальше тебя раздражать. Удачи.


 Оттуда же, откуда и у тебя. В зеркало смотреть не пробовала? А ну да, у тебя же проблемы со зрением.
"Подкрепленных наукой" ответов - на что? На твой сраный ламаркизм? Я не увидела научных аргументов, сорри.

----------


## Мила 007

[QUOTE=Orsana;73932]


> Оттуда же, откуда и у тебя. В зеркало смотреть не пробовала? А ну да, у тебя же проблемы со зрением.
> "Подкрепленных наукой" ответов - на что? На твой сраный ламаркизм? Я не увидела научных аргументов, сорри.


 Мне очень жаль твою бабушку, ибо размахивая ее смертью как флагом, ты опускаешься до глумления над моими проблемами со здоровьем. Прикрываясь ее страшным диагнозом просто брызжешь ядом на весь "поганый" мир, не смотря на то что сегодня ее сороковины. Ты  не скорбишь, а сидишь в инете и наслаждаешься образом жертвы. В этот день все внимание конечно должно быть приковано к  тебе  и твоим непомерным страданиям. Далее читать твои посты не буду, грязи итак хватает на земле.  Здоровья тебе.

----------


## Дима_

Я бы рад вас помирить, но я не понимаю в чем причина ссоры...

----------


## Dalia

> Да, все так. И медицина сейчас - выгодное занятие, в итоге туда идут не те, у кого действительно призвание к этому, а все кому не лень... Мы тоже давали "на лапу", сейчас думаю - за что? А там видите ли, так принято, они откровенно намекали, что нужно дать, хотя больница была бесплатная, и по всем отзывам, очень хорошая... если в "очень хорошей" больнице все так, то что же в "не очень" хороших? 
> Я только думаю - ведь проводятся сотни и тысячи исследований по раку, сколько раз уже писали о новых и действенных способах лечения - а воз и ныне там, куда все это бесследно уходит?


 На научную деятельность деньги нужны, а наше правительство только благодарности раздает да несколько монеток кидает((

----------


## Дима_

Orsana просто ищет виновного! Я уверен, что виновник здесь- только болезнь!

----------


## Orsana

[QUOTE=Мила 007;73933]


> Мне очень жаль твою бабушку, ибо размахивая ее смертью как флагом, ты опускаешься до глумления над моими проблемами со здоровьем. Прикрываясь ее страшным диагнозом просто брызжешь ядом на весь "поганый" мир, не смотря на то что сегодня ее сороковины. Ты  не скорбишь, а сидишь в инете и наслаждаешься образом жертвы. В этот день все внимание конечно должно быть приковано к  тебе  и твоим непомерным страданиям. Далее читать твои посты не буду, грязи итак хватает на земле.  Здоровья тебе.


 Извини меня, ты - дура - раз, сволочь - два. Я твоих проблем со здоровьем не знаю, и мне на них наплевать, а ты пришла сюда исключительно для того, чтобы потешить свое непомерное самолюбие, унижая и оскорбляя других участников, и кидаясь крайне неуместными на этом форуме лозунгами - "посмотрите как прекрасен этот мир!"
Своими проблемами со здоровьем здесь бравируешь и манипулируешь ты, мол посмотрите, я вот болею, и тем не менее, радуюсь солнышку и птичкам - восхищайтесь мной, а вы тут таких проблем не имеете и ноете - дураки. Да наср...ть всем на тебя, такую красивую, радуйся дальше. Только не учи жить других, не тянешь на гуру.

----------


## Orsana

> На научную деятельность деньги нужны, а наше правительство только благодарности раздает да несколько монеток кидает((


 Зато вон памятник Петру переносят - денег не жаль... уроды.
Но понимаете, штука в том, что исследования-то идут не только в нашей стране, они по всему миру, и давно. Почему-то ведь и за границей недалеко ушли в этом направлении, увы... Наверное, самая страшная и необъяснимая болезнь из всех... интересно, научатся ли вообще когда-нибудь ее лечить?

----------


## Orsana

> Я бы рад вас помирить, но я не понимаю в чем причина ссоры...


 Бесполезно, Дима. Там человек слышит только себя, и считает что он намного выше, интеллигентнее и образованнее всех, кто здесь собрался (грубо говоря - "вы все дураки и не лечитесь, одна я умная, в белом пальто стою красивая").

----------


## Мила 007

> Я бы рад вас помирить, но я не понимаю в чем причина ссоры...


  :Smile:  а я ни с кем и не ругалась. И эту тему закрыла. А в общем я подозреваю что ментальность у русских такая или психофизика особенная. Почему те же кавказцы глотку за своего порвут, даже если он на другом конце земли живет? А у нас, чуть ты успешнее (не важно в чем), тебя проклинают.  Когда-то давно моего прадеда раскулачивали и потом расстреляли. И я предполагаю, что будь возможность и со мной также бы поступили. А может и поступят кто это знает...

----------


## Dalia

> Зато вон памятник Петру переносят - денег не жаль... уроды.
> Но понимаете, штука в том, что исследования-то идут не только в нашей стране, они по всему миру, и давно. Почему-то ведь и за границей недалеко ушли в этом направлении, увы... Наверное, самая страшная и необъяснимая болезнь из всех... интересно, научатся ли вообще когда-нибудь ее лечить?


 Да, увы, ученые до сих пор не поймут почему у одних рак возникает, а у других нет. И я думаю, что рак скоро преодолеют, но тогда наверняка появится болезнь еще ужасней.
П.С. А насчет Петра я рада - такой ужас надо подальше спрятать :Big Grin:

----------


## Dalia

> А в общем я подозреваю что ментальность у русских такая или психофизика особенная. Почему те же кавказцы глотку за своего порвут, даже если он на другом конце земли живет? А у нас, чуть ты успешнее (не важно в чем), тебя проклинают.  Когда-то давно моего прадеда раскулачивали и потом расстреляли. И я предполагаю, что будь возможность и со мной также бы поступили. А может и поступят кто это знает...


 А знаете, меня это тоже удивляет. Недавно слышала по новостям: затопило у нас в России какую-то деревню, все дома просто снесло грязевым потоком, остался лишь один дом - его владелец, зная о наводнениях, еще давным-давно построил дом на возвышенности. Дом старый, полуразвалившийся, и когда правительство отдало приказ построить всем пострадавшим дома, владелец однажды ночью начал сам ломать свой дом. Ну кто же не хочет себе новый дом за счет правительства? И вроде бы казалось, а что плохого-то в этом? Наши министры итак зажрались, а каждый человек достоин иметь хорошее жилье. Но люди в деревне, настукачили правительству о том, что, мол, этот вот гад не пострадал от наводнения и сам ломает дом! Зачем они это сделали? Это ведь не на их деньги дом ему строить будут! Для чего? Из вредности?  :Confused:

----------


## Orsana

> Да, увы, ученые до сих пор не поймут почему у одних рак возникает, а у других нет. И я думаю, что рак скоро преодолеют, но тогда наверняка появится болезнь еще ужасней.
> П.С. А насчет Петра я рада - такой ужас надо подальше спрятать


 Не верю я, что преодолеют. Сколько десятков лет уже пытаются, а все бестолку  :Frown: 
Насчет Петра - может и надо, но разве это сейчас первостепенная проблема? И я уверена, что убрать его хотят вовсе не из-за заботы об архитектурном облике города, а чтобы побольше денег отмыть на этом.

----------


## Dalia

Преодолеют-преодолеют! Только сколько еще людей уйти должно?

----------


## Дима_

По-моему лучше искать способ как обнаружить эту болезнь на начальной стадии, потому что она лечится на начальной. Это как пытаться спасти человека, потерявшего много крови. Надо остановить кровотечение, чтоб не потерять много крови. А когда кровь потерял, то поздно уже.

----------


## Unity

> Идите и восхищайтесь, нам красивые декорации сделали, чтобы сдохнуть...


 Смерть, – неизбежная часть существования. Жизнь такова, каковой она есть, – другой вопрос, что все мы испытываем Запредельное, воистину Критическое количество негатива, страстно желая изменить её «под себя», переделать её по своему «справедливому» усмотрению.  :Big Grin:  Может быть, стоит осознать, что жизнь всё равно ни за что не удастся как-либо кардинально изменить в течение одной только краткой человеческой жизни и начать воспринимать её всего лишь как иллюзию, галлюцинацию, сон, – наслаждаясь ней, её не насилуя беспрестанными играми своей воли? Сны имеют скверное свойство заканчиваться, – причём, как кажется, на самом интересном месте – так не стоит ли мирно, добровольно принять этот факт, – и начать жить, не страшась того, что Уже, фактически, с нами и так произошло?.. Все мы мёртворождённые, – смерть началась с первым нашим криком – и теперь вопрос только времени, когда всё это прекратиться. Не мы одни умираем, – в процессе погибели Всё наше глобальное человечество!.. Старики, люди в самом расцвете сил, подростки и совсем ещё юные дети, – все мы мертвецы – посему печалится не о чём, как по мне! Смерть, – не когда-то – мы уже мертвы, но желаем это мирно, с беззвучной улыбкой признать.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Orsana

> Преодолеют-преодолеют! Только сколько еще людей уйти должно?


 Если и преодолеют, то боюсь, не при нашей жизни...



> По-моему лучше искать способ как обнаружить эту болезнь на начальной стадии, потому что она лечится на начальной.


 Ну это как бы достаточно очевидно... проблема в том, что на начальной стадии она не дает симптоматики...

----------


## Orsana

> Смерть, – неизбежная часть существования. Жизнь такова, каковой она есть, – другой вопрос, что все мы испытываем Запредельное, воистину Критическое количество негатива, страстно желая изменить её «под себя», переделать её по своему «справедливому» усмотрению.  Может быть, стоит осознать, что жизнь всё равно ни за что не удастся как-либо кардинально изменить в течение одной только краткой человеческой жизни и начать воспринимать её всего лишь как иллюзию, галлюцинацию, сон, – наслаждаясь ней, её не насилуя беспрестанными играми своей воли? Сны имеют скверное свойство заканчиваться, – причём, как кажется, на самом интересном месте – так не стоит ли мирно, добровольно принять этот факт, – и начать жить, не страшась того, что Уже, фактически, с нами и так произошло?.. Все мы мёртворождённые, – смерть началась с первым нашим криком – и теперь вопрос только времени, когда всё это прекратиться. Не мы одни умираем, – в процессе погибели Всё наше глобальное человечество!.. Старики, люди в самом расцвете сил, подростки и совсем ещё юные дети, – все мы мертвецы – посему печалится не о чём, как по мне! Смерть, – не когда-то – мы уже мертвы, но желаем это мирно, с беззвучной улыбкой признать.


 Но тогда ведь и жить незачем, правда?

----------


## Unity

> Но тогда ведь и жить незачем, правда?


 Почему же, напротив, – отдавая себе отчёт в хрупкости собственного существования, стоит жить Красиво, с усмешкою, философски, интенсивно, осознанно, используя каждый миг, никогда не зная ни печали, ни скуки! Страдания, – лишь неэффективная трата драгоценного времени, неконструктивный простой, «холостой ход» души.  :Frown:  Да, несомненно, два метра под землю и крест над головой, – исход один – но ведь пока мы всё же Живы, – следовательно, стоит использовать это время в удовольствие себе и, если получится, другим!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Жизнь стоит праздновать, – умереть всегда успеем и от смерти не сбежим.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dalia

> Смерть, – неизбежная часть существования. Жизнь такова, каковой она есть, – другой вопрос, что все мы испытываем Запредельное, воистину Критическое количество негатива, страстно желая изменить её «под себя», переделать её по своему «справедливому» усмотрению.  Может быть, стоит осознать, что жизнь всё равно ни за что не удастся как-либо кардинально изменить в течение одной только краткой человеческой жизни и начать воспринимать её всего лишь как иллюзию, галлюцинацию, сон, – наслаждаясь ней, её не насилуя беспрестанными играми своей воли? Сны имеют скверное свойство заканчиваться, – причём, как кажется, на самом интересном месте – так не стоит ли мирно, добровольно принять этот факт, – и начать жить, не страшась того, что Уже, фактически, с нами и так произошло?.. Все мы мёртворождённые, – смерть началась с первым нашим криком – и теперь вопрос только времени, когда всё это прекратиться. Не мы одни умираем, – в процессе погибели Всё наше глобальное человечество!.. Старики, люди в самом расцвете сил, подростки и совсем ещё юные дети, – все мы мертвецы – посему печалится не о чём, как по мне! Смерть, – не когда-то – мы уже мертвы, но желаем это мирно, с беззвучной улыбкой признать.


 А это вы так в целом думаете или у вас просто сегодня настроение хорошее?  :Wink:  Иначе вы бы сюда не попали))

----------


## Unity

> А это вы так в целом думаете или у вас просто сегодня настроение хорошее?  Иначе вы бы сюда не попали))


 Да так, очередная временная ремиссия, скорее всего.  :Smile:  Я действительно мыслю в подобном ключе, – но всё не вижу никаких особенных перспектив дальнейшему бытию, не усматриваю в факте существования себя никоего особого Смысла. Раз уж все мы при жизни лишь «убиваем время» в ожидании смерти, – может быть, стоит провести его в кураже, отрываясь?..  :Big Grin:  Ведь что, собственно терять? Жизнь, в которой, по сути, от нас практически ничего не зависит? Чего ради страдать? Всё пройдёт, всё всё равно закончится, – так зачем думать о чём-то пасмурном и ужасном, тратя это чёртово время на фрустрацию? Мы уже в аду, – а провалимся ли Затем на ещё более низкий его круг, либо исчезнем вообще – какая разница? Как по мне, осталось лишь праздновать, – устроить «пир во время чумы» – ведь изменить ничего, похоже, невозможно… Никто не верит, что мир может быть изменён к лучшему, никому уже фактически вообще не хочется двигаться, – ну так что же, стоит впадать в депрессию? Да гори оно огнём! Лучше уж повеселиться пред смертью, – и, наконец, умереть – но с улыбкой, а не в страхе, в печали!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dalia

Вроде бы все так и поступают, куда деваться-то? Каждый хотел бы изменить этот мир под себя, но... чем богаты, тем и рады)) Я вот тоже считаю, что если ничего не можешь изменить, то просто расслабься и получай удовольствие. Я так и делаю, - вместо того, чтобы покончить с собой, я сижу на этом форуме - пытаюсь, так сказать, отвлечься))

----------


## Orsana

> Почему же, напротив, – отдавая себе отчёт в хрупкости собственного существования, стоит жить Красиво, с усмешкою, философски, интенсивно, осознанно, используя каждый миг, никогда не зная ни печали, ни скуки! Страдания, – лишь неэффективная трата драгоценного времени, неконструктивный простой, «холостой ход» души.  Да, несомненно, два метра под землю и крест над головой, – исход один – но ведь пока мы всё же Живы, – следовательно, стоит использовать это время в удовольствие себе и, если получится, другим!  Жизнь стоит праздновать, – умереть всегда успеем и от смерти не сбежим.


 То есть фактически, праздновать собственную смерть?

----------


## Orsana

> Вроде бы все так и поступают, куда деваться-то? Каждый хотел бы изменить этот мир под себя, но... чем богаты, тем и рады)) Я вот тоже считаю, что если ничего не можешь изменить, то просто расслабься и получай удовольствие. Я так и делаю, - вместо того, чтобы покончить с собой, я сижу на этом форуме - пытаюсь, так сказать, отвлечься))


 Вот, а еще кто-то говорил о вреде таких форумов. По-моему, польза одна.

----------


## Unity

> Вроде бы все так и поступают, куда деваться-то? Каждый хотел бы изменить этот мир под себя, но... чем богаты, тем и рады)) Я вот тоже считаю, что если ничего не можешь изменить, то просто расслабься и получай удовольствие. Я так и делаю, - вместо того, чтобы покончить с собой, я сижу на этом форуме - пытаюсь, так сказать, отвлечься))


 Жму Вашу руку, Коллега!  :Smile:  Аналогично!..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> То есть фактически, праздновать собственную смерть?


 А почему бы и нет?  :Smile:  Что нам ещё остаётся, «смертным» существам?..  :Big Grin: 


> Вот, а еще кто-то говорил о вреде таких форумов. По-моему, польза одна.


 Ну конечно! Где ещё людей с подобными пограничными настроениями могут встретить, принять, плавно и легонечко намекнуть, что относиться к жизни с негативизмом, по меньшей мере, неконструктивно, – она ведь у нас всего одна (согласно уровню нынешних научных познаний)! Мы уже мертвы, мы родились бездыханными, мы, – лишь скопления заведомо мёртвого физического вещества – нет никоей необходимости форсировать естественный круговорот материй в Природе. Можно ненавидеть себя и сей мир, – и можно просто устать существовать в подобном ключе и расслабиться – худшее Уже произошло, – мы родились, пожили, осознали свою неизбежную участь в грядущем – теперь остаётся лишь элегантно закинуть ногу на ногу, взять в руку бокал с любимым напитком (какао с сгущёнкой, к примеру) и попросту наслаждаться всем тем, что случается с нами пока. Полно жить в напряжении, – мы ведь в действительности уже давно умерли в исторической перспективе, в 2125-м году нас Уже нет, – нет особой необходимости углубляться в изучение Общей Теории Относительности, дабы понять: всё относительно, – жизнь и смерть – даже сами мы!  :Smile:  У нас есть лишь мгновения, наша жизнь ограничена, – так стоит ли попусту тратить время на печальные мысли и депру?.. Лучше уж развлекаться всеми возможными способами, пока ещё это возможно, – или у Вас есть более конструктивные предложения?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Orsana

> А почему бы и нет?  Что нам ещё остаётся, «смертным» существам?.. Ну конечно! Где ещё людей с подобными пограничными настроениями могут встретить, принять, плавно и легонечко намекнуть, что относиться к жизни с негативизмом, по меньшей мере, неконструктивно, – она ведь у нас всего одна (согласно уровню нынешних научных познаний)! Мы уже мертвы, мы родились бездыханными, мы, – лишь скопления заведомо мёртвого физического вещества – нет никоей необходимости форсировать естественный круговорот материй в Природе. Можно ненавидеть себя и сей мир, – и можно просто устать существовать в подобном ключе и расслабиться – худшее Уже произошло, – мы родились, пожили, осознали свою неизбежную участь в грядущем – теперь остаётся лишь элегантно закинуть ногу на ногу, взять в руку бокал с любимым напитком (какао с сгущёнкой, к примеру) и попросту наслаждаться всем тем, что случается с нами пока. Полно жить в напряжении, – мы ведь в действительности уже давно умерли в исторической перспективе, в 2125-м году нас Уже нет, – нет особой необходимости углубляться в изучение Общей Теории Относительности, дабы понять: всё относительно, – жизнь и смерть – даже сами мы!  У нас есть лишь мгновения, наша жизнь ограничена, – так стоит ли попусту тратить время на печальные мысли и депру?.. Лучше уж развлекаться всеми возможными способами, пока ещё это возможно, – или у Вас есть более конструктивные предложения?


 Ничего не остается. Нет надежды, нет света, нет веры, нет ничего. 
Но и получать удовольствие от осознания - не получается. Мне кажется, и приходят-то на такие форумы вовсе не от жизнерадостного взгляда на мир. 
Тут еще такая проблема... еще полбеды, что наше существование ограничено во времени, но самая беда в том, что оно не совпадает в точности с временем других, дорогих нам существ, только частично пересекается. И вот когда кто-то уже - там, а ты еще здесь - это больнее всего.

----------


## Unity

> Ничего не остается. Нет надежды, нет света, нет веры, нет ничего.


 Надежды на что? Света, смею предположить, в неком возвышенном метафорическом смысле? Веры во что? Верить наивно, опасно, – лучше уж знать наверняка – либо всегда смело признаваться, что нечто в действительности неясно, не изучено, неизвестно. Я невежда, не располагаю и триллионной долей всей той веками аккумулируемой человечеством информации, мне совестно, – но разве не все мы такие в действительности – располагай мы «дипломами» или нет?


> Но и получать удовольствие от осознания - не получается. Мне кажется, и приходят-то на такие форумы вовсе не от жизнерадостного взгляда на мир.


 Но разве это не самая приятная часть всего нашего бытия, – попросту созерцать, слушать мир, расслабившись, устроившись поудобней, полуприкрыв глаза?  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Тут еще такая проблема... еще полбеды, что наше существование ограничено во времени, но самая беда в том, что оно не совпадает в точности с временем других, дорогих нам существ, только частично пересекается. И вот когда кто-то уже - там, а ты еще здесь - это больнее всего.


 Возможно, моё мировосприятие излишне механистично, - но мне очень трудно понять Вашу позицию. Когда кто-либо уходит, пускай даже это и прекрасный, обожаемый нами, очень важный, величественный, воистину мудрый человек, – в момент смерти существование его, по крайней мере, для нас, с нашей субъективной, ограниченной точки зрения, прекращается.  :Frown:  Свеча гаснет, Это конец. На руках остаётся лишь тело, не имеющее никакого реального отношения к сущности, нами любимой. Смерть, – это словно бы безвозвратное стирание файла – один клик, – и всё. Да, в первые мгновения После, – это потрясение, шок, затем ярость, бешенство, жажда «мстить десятикратно, стократно» (как говорил Ш. ЛаВей) невесть кому – но что затем, когда первая буря эмоций стихает? Каков тогда смысл грустить? Смерть произошла, «абонент покинул чат», реальность преобразована. Это факт. Это данность, – так почему же присутствуют все эти мрачные мысли? Солнце сияет всё так же, сотни людей мелькают вокруг… Жизнь продолжается.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Зачем же печаль, зачем же беспрестанно Предумышленно Удерживать сумерки в самой себе?  :Confused:

----------


## Dalia

> Ничего не остается. Нет надежды, нет света, нет веры, нет ничего. 
> Но и получать удовольствие от осознания - не получается. Мне кажется, и приходят-то на такие форумы вовсе не от жизнерадостного взгляда на мир. 
> Тут еще такая проблема... еще полбеды, что наше существование ограничено во времени, но самая беда в том, что оно не совпадает в точности с временем других, дорогих нам существ, только частично пересекается. И вот когда кто-то уже - там, а ты еще здесь - это больнее всего.


 Наверное, остается только порадоваться за ушедших. Они там, ведь это здорово - человек отжил свое и теперь он свободен! А нам остается только завидовать и жить дальше, чтобы также вознестись к чему-то неизвестному, таинственному, загадочному и заведомо лучшему (если там хуже, чем здесь, то я пошла искать пути к бессмертию))).

----------


## Orsana

> Надежды на что? Света, смею предположить, в неком возвышенном метафорическом смысле? Веры во что? Верить наивно, опасно, – лучше уж знать наверняка – либо всегда смело признаваться, что нечто в действительности неясно, не изучено, неизвестно. Я невежда, не располагаю и триллионной долей всей той веками аккумулируемой человечеством информации, мне совестно, – но разве не все мы такие в действительности – располагай мы «дипломами» или нет?Но разве это не самая приятная часть всего нашего бытия, – попросту созерцать, слушать мир, расслабившись, устроившись поудобней, полуприкрыв глаза?


 Да ни на что нет надежды. Все помрем, и более того, мы не знаем, когда мы все помрем... может быть через 50-60 лет, а может быть, завтра...




> Возможно, моё мировосприятие излишне механистично, - но мне очень трудно понять Вашу позицию. Когда кто-либо уходит, пускай даже это и прекрасный, обожаемый нами, очень важный, величественный, воистину мудрый человек, – в момент смерти существование его, по крайней мере, для нас, с нашей субъективной, ограниченной точки зрения, прекращается.  Свеча гаснет, Это конец. На руках остаётся лишь тело, не имеющее никакого реального отношения к сущности, нами любимой. Смерть, – это словно бы безвозвратное стирание файла – один клик, – и всё. Да, в первые мгновения После, – это потрясение, шок, затем ярость, бешенство, жажда «мстить десятикратно, стократно» (как говорил Ш. ЛаВей) невесть кому – но что затем, когда первая буря эмоций стихает? Каков тогда смысл грустить? Смерть произошла, «абонент покинул чат», реальность преобразована. Это факт. Это данность, – так почему же присутствуют все эти мрачные мысли? Солнце сияет всё так же, сотни людей мелькают вокруг… Жизнь продолжается.  Зачем же печаль, зачем же беспрестанно Предумышленно Удерживать сумерки в самой себе?


 Видимо, вы рассуждаете так, потому что никого никогда по-настоящему не любили, ни один человек не был вам близок настолько, чтобы его уход мог вас серьезно расстроить (вы сами писали об этом в другой теме).
Вот если в вашей жизни будет такой человек - тогда вы поймете. Поймете, насколько невыносимо видеть мир - в котором по-прежнему светит солнце, поют птички, цветут цветочки, да только нет его - родного человека - и никогда не будет. Не подойти, не обнять, не подарить подарок, не попросить прощения - и этого не исправишь, это до самого конца.




> Наверное, остается только порадоваться за ушедших. Они там, ведь это здорово - человек отжил свое и теперь он свободен! А нам остается только завидовать и жить дальше, чтобы также вознестись к чему-то неизвестному, таинственному, загадочному и заведомо лучшему (если там хуже, чем здесь, то я пошла искать пути к бессмертию))).


 Вот понимаете, если бы у меня была хоть какая-то надежда, хоть какое-то основание полагать, что ТАМ что-то есть, и там им, ушедшим, лучше чем здесь, я бы искренне порадовалась за бабушку. Но нам этого знать не дано, и даже не дано надежды. Оттуда не бывает вестей...

----------


## Дима_

Я так и не понял, в чем виновны медики, если не могут вылечить 4 стадию рака? Моей маме от рака становилось хуже с каждым днем, но врачи до последнего что-то делали, хотя итог был уже понятен. Лекарства давали, приезжали, хотя намекали что процесс необратим и распад опухоля отравляет весь организм. Маме жить надоело, и она специально довела рак до 4 стадии, такой вот вид самоубийства в 49 лет.
Как то она сказала "Они (врачи) моей смерти что ли хотят?". Возможно, сработал инстинкт самосохранения, но было поздно, рак уже был на 4 стадии.
Может мне пойти вслед за ней? Отмучаюсь наконец!

----------


## greygreybrown

_Кабы я была царицей..._©

Я бы наверное расстроился - "ну вот, опять всё решили за меня("
Да и от симптоматики зависит. Но скорее всего убился бы поскорее - что бы не дать родственникам спустить бабло в сортир.

----------


## тишина

Ну узнала. Разозлилась.Нет, ну только-только с одной проблемой разгреблась. Как-то научилась жить, выровнялось как-то... И тут "привет, помнишь что с твоими бабками было? Вижу что помниш! Так я за тобой"
Да только фиг! Я уйду так, как я решу! Вот занялась разработкой "плана В". А оставшееся время буду просто жить.

----------


## Али4ка

Люди у меня рак!
я хочу и не хочу жить...._
я вообще не хрена не хочу! :Frown:

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Люди у меня рак!
> я хочу и не хочу жить...._
> я вообще не хрена не хочу!


 Ох... тяжело.
Но Вы, пожалуйста, держитесь!

Диагноз точный? Что вообще врачи говорят?

----------


## Дима_

Вы всё-таки ответьте мне - чем виновата медицина и медики, что не могут рак вылечить на поздней стадии?

----------


## Dalia

Дело не в том, что они не могут вылечить рак на поздней степени, а в том, что они не лечат его вообще. У меня одна знакомая делала операцию по удалению метастаз 6 раз. Врач просто не доделывал свое дело до конца. Еще одна знакомая умерла от рака через месяц после 2 операции. Врач просто не убрал все злокачественные образования в первый раз, а после второй операции заражение началось с утроенной силой. 
Ну пусть нет способа вылечить рак на поздней степени, но на ранних стадиях вылечить-то можно! Почему они относятся к человеческим жизням как к мусору? "Ну умрет и умрет, подумаешь, одним человеком меньше, одним человеком больше... " Что это за люди такие? Разве так можно? И ведь люди платят бешеные деньги! А этим сволочам лишь бы карман набить!

----------


## Али4ка

> Ох... тяжело.
> Но Вы, пожалуйста, держитесь!
> 
> Диагноз точный? Что вообще врачи говорят?


 Спасибо за поддержку...)
Диагноз точный! :Frown:

----------


## Али4ка

> Вы всё-таки ответьте мне - чем виновата медицина и медики, что не могут рак вылечить на поздней стадии?


 
потому что только врачи могут поставить не правильный диагноз...а потом оказываеиться они ошиблись....всё вото....
а если б они сказали сразу ..вернее признали.....то меня всё ещё можно было спасти!

----------


## Dalia

*Али4ка*, держитесь! Не сдавайтесь! Помните, что ваши близкие любят вас и очень сильно за вас переживают! Удачи вам!

----------


## @@@ Alexa @@@

Нужно верить в бога м всё будет хорошо!А суицид это не выход из положения!

----------


## Unity

С радостью бы поменялась бы с кем-нибудь своим «здоровьем»… Жаль лишь, что при нынешнем уровне науки & техники это невозможно… 
Прекрасные, важные, ценные для общества люди погибают, чёрт знает кто живёт…  :Big Grin:  Как же всё это кричаще несправедливо!.. 
Разного рода фанатики различных паранаучных систем могут поднять вой, – мол, «…Промысел Божий, Воля Творца, как Бог рассудил; Карма, расплата; Высшая Логика»!.. Но верю я во всё это, когда вновь слышу о ребёнке, умирающему от лейкемии, переносящему химиотерапии!  :Frown: 
P.S. Ещё раз повторяю: ТАКОВ БОГ, – ВРАГ МНЕ со своей Такой логикой, если только он вообще существует в Природе… Страдания закаляют? Субъективно любопытно видеть чьи-то мучения?.. Опускайся, Инженер, внутрь своего Творения, – и страдай в своё удовольствие! Оставь в покое Людей!!!  :Mad: 
Глупо сетовать?.. Я не и не жалуюсь… Так, мироощущение… Бессмысленная боль… Слишком много её Здесь… Зачем?!  :EEK!:

----------

